
How to Disrupt the Daily Grind -- Lessons from Jim Carrey, Poets, Artists and Me - gamechangr
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-disrupt-the-daily-grind-slipstreaming-your-dream-be0fae6fc04d
======
txsh
Taking life advice from Jim Carrey seems like a bad idea.

~~~
gamechangr
Why?

Maybe you're thinking about one of the characters he plays?

He's the proverbial "round peg in a square hole". He's an intensely focused
person who has taken many risks in his career. His success would be hard to
re-create, which I why it's so interesting to learn what he thinks is relevant
to success.

~~~
txsh
No. I'm thinking about how he was sued for giving his girlfriend an STD and
then giving her the drugs she killed herself with.

